# Roosters



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Alright, we bought a couple hens (40) a couple months ago and recently added two roosters one the day before yesterday and one yesterday night. I figured these guys would fight, and get over it and each have there own group of hens but I seem to be wrong! The the Second rooster officially named peckerhead keeps coming back for more with the first rooster, although he has been beat several times, this morning being the worse as I though he was dead. I’m sure to long time chicken owners this isn’t something unusua, but my question is, do I let the hatch it out or sell pecker head? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Just to clarify, the second rooster you bought, having been beat up by the first rooster you bought, continues to challenge the first rooster? Are they the same age roughly? Almost killing each other isn't surprising if they are both mature but you will end up with one, possibly two dead roosters very quickly if one does not submit to the other. If they won't stop fighting, they need to be separated ASAP.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Just to clarify, the second rooster you bought, having been beat up by the first rooster you bought, continues to challenge the first rooster? Are they the same age roughly? Almost killing each other isn't surprising if they are both mature but you will end up with one, possibly two dead roosters very quickly if one does not submit to the other. If they won't stop fighting, they need to be separated ASAP.


Correct, the they're currently separated but in the fight the second rooster must have got the first roosters eye, as he won't open it. The eye itself looks fine I believe he got the corner of his eye. What can I do to help the first rooster eye? (Getting pictures now)


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> Correct, the they're currently separated but in the fight the second rooster must have got the first roosters eye, as he won't open it. The eye itself looks fine I believe he got the corner of his eye. What can I do to help the first rooster eye? (Getting pictures now)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I would definitely keep the two separate.

Not sure what to do about his eye...maybe start a thread on Back Yard Chickens? I'm sure someone on there would have some suggestions. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I would definitely keep the two separate.
> 
> Not sure what to do about his eye...maybe start a thread on Back Yard Chickens? I'm sure someone on there would have some suggestions. Hope he gets better soon!


Thank you, he seems to be opening his eye more often but I'll go ahead and post on back yard chickens


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I agree. BYC has some really knowledge people. I wouldn't worry about it if he is opening it more.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Imo it's always better to start with young roosters instead of adults... That way when you get them neither of them has had a flock to protect, and they're both starting out together. Lil guys will fight too, but the ones that we have had always figure out who's boss and who's the secondary rooster.... The secondary rooster would always come out missing some tail feathers lolol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know why you couldn't put Terramycin or another eye antibiotic in the eye.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Like everything, it depends on the individual roosters and probably the breed.

Last year, I had two brothers with my hens. One was dominant. There was no fighting. One day in midsummer, the other rooster became dominant. This was decided by a chase that lasted a few minutes and that was all. Both bred the hens. Whenever the subdominant mounted a hen, she would complain and the dominant would rush over and give his brother a stern talking to.

This year, I had two brothers. In February they pretty much killed their father. Once I took him out, the brothers turned on each other and I had to remove the loser of that battle. 
(Remove = re-home in freezer)

All my roosters were hen raised here.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

If they get along might depend on breed and the personality of the roosters. Do they have enough space in the coop and run? I think the usual recommendation is at least 4 sq feet per bird in the coop and 10 sq feet per bird in the run. I've had pretty good luck having 2 roosters (w/around 18 hens), but they've either been raised together from chicks or one has been significantly older than the other--and none were breeds particularly known for being aggressive. Probably I've just been lucky. Some of my hens did get over-mated this summer and I had to put hen saddles on a few. If the roosters fought, I'd probably rehome (or process) one of the two.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

ill be getting rid of the second rooster I got, when searching for another rooster, I would want a more submissive one right? If I hadn’t already fell in love with the first rooster I bought I’d sell him, and get younger roosters, but of course I had to fall in love 😂 it‘s not remotely possible for 1 rooster to cover 40 hens correct?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What you want is a cockerel less than 12 or so weeks old. The new boy needs to be integrated into the flock before he hits maturity. The older rooster needs to accept the little guy into the flock and he won't do that if he is mature.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MisFit Ranch said:


> ill be getting rid of the second rooster I got, when searching for another rooster, I would want a more submissive one right? If I hadn’t already fell in love with the first rooster I bought I’d sell him, and get younger roosters, but of course I had to fall in love 😂 it‘s not remotely possible for 1 rooster to cover 40 hens correct?


"They" say that generally you need one rooster for 10 hens. I'm not sure of the consequences of too many hens. I assume some will not always be bred so you wind up with some unfertilized eggs. You would have to decide how many fertilized eggs you really need and when you need them. 
If you just need a few fertilized eggs a few times a year, one rooster is plenty. Just separate him and your favourite 10 or so hens from the rest of the flock until you have enough eggs.
If you need a lot of fertilized eggs all the time, then it looks like you would need 3 or 4 roosters.


----------

